# My Balloon Molly finally had her babies today! As always I provide PICTURES!



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes, I know a Balloon Molly is just a deformed molly and many fish keepers are against keeping and or breeding deformed fish. Well, I didn't know it was a deformed fish at the time of purchase. Anywho, she had her babies and here's some pics:


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

End result: about 30 fry! Surprisingly she didn't try to eat any of them.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice. They look great.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, you are really lucky she lived. People like how they look, but they do have a higher mortality rate. Breeding the ones who live should, over the long term, make future generations less fragile.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh really? I didn't know that. This is actually her third batch.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice! baby fishes are funnn. Ballon mollys are sorta popular too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

wow! nice goin CFL! congrats!


----------



## aquatico (Mar 5, 2009)

Congrats they look great!  I had my first successful fry a few weeks ago. They are cute I can't wait till I can take them out of the breeder net!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats on the fry! They are so cute, and you got 30 of them? Wow.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats! really neat pics of the birth!! I hope I can see my guppies and my platy have their fry!!!


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

ok , im new to this site. but i am not seeing any pictures that you said are posted. what am i missing?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Really? That's strange. You can try holding down ctrl + alt and then click the refresh button. Tell me if you see anything then.


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

the only picture i see is your avatar


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

What are you using? Firefox, Internet Explorer, AOL,...?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

works fine for me......


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

im using internet explorer


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Those are great looking pictures you captured. Congrats.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Aw, congrats. They're so cute! My friend's molly had babies a little while ago. I was surprised that ballon mollies don't try to eat the fry like other fish do.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow there big and colorful


----------



## fish bubbles (Mar 17, 2009)

i tried viewing this thread here at home this time, i can see them. that is awesome!!!


----------

